# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  Ищу мр3 проигрыватель для Symbian 9

## RoNeLoVa

Салют всем, у меня появилась проблема, стоял на телефоне nokia n73 проигрыватель от котов LCG Jukebox 2.12 но недавно он просто напросто перестал работать, скачала проигрыватель заново с ресурса themobil.ru в ветви Symbian 9 - Мультимедиа, он все равно не пашет а до этого все отлично было. 
Просто напросто мне ужасно нравиться этот проигрыватель, я к нему очень сильно привыкла. Подскажите, будьте добры, что мне возможно с ним свершить чтобы он заработал или где можно качнуть рабочий? Или может, кто нибудь, предложит, что-то наподобие такого плеера.  Заранее всем большое спасибо!

----------


## klifsys

штатный реалплеер

----------


## dima714

димонвидео.ру я с этого сайта софт ставлю, очень редко косяки вылазят

----------

